# Gesse/goose



## Juan More Fish

Looking to trade walleye for goose meat. Or is there any place that sells it? Looking to get my boys in to goose hunting, but wanna make sure they will eat it.


----------



## hatteras1

Everything taste like Chicken!!


----------



## ducknut141

Where are you located I will give you all you want


----------



## Sammy Bixler

I also have some id be willing to part ways with


----------



## Templeton

They are fun to shoot, just never found a way that I liked them, except making jerky out of em.


----------



## stormfront

By far the best goose meat I've ever had was the jerky. It was unbelievably good.


----------



## Juan More Fish

ducknut141 said:


> Where are you located I will give you all you want


I live in columbus. Galloway.


----------



## s.a.m

Fajitas! Make them like steak fajitas very tasty, just slice 1/4"thick or less.


----------



## $diesel$

I used to do just the breasts in a crock pot with wine and onion and a few beef boulion cubes. Chopped it up in a food processer after draining most of the wine. Put it back in the pot and add your favorite bbq sauce. I loved it, tasted like bbq beef. Been years since i've had any.
I was always suprised how dry the breasts came out of the crock pot, not greasy at all.
Try it, i think you'll like it.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

My buddies and I got 7 last sunday morning, two shy of our limit (kinda my fault)
We're doing half in a dry rub for Pastrami and the other in a wet brine (pickling) for Rueben's. I think they'll really like it! I'll get you some to try when its ready. I work in Columbus.


----------



## bluebill23

The limit is 3 a piece so I hope you had 3 guys


----------



## Carpn

Well , he said 7 and they were 2 short ...so I'd say they had 3 guys . 


I get the majority of my goose made into smokies . Turns out great and they actually taste good . I give packs of them to landowners and they love em . 

I always tell people this.

"I eat geese cause I like to goose hunt , I don't goose hunt because I like to eat geese tho . "


----------



## ducknut141

As long as you cook it rare its great on the grill. I like it corned,smoked,bbq,smokies,jerky,with potatoes and carrots like a beef roast mixed with course ground pork and into sausage, mix with fatty beef and ground and into chili (having some today). I find allot of ways to cook it.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I do goose breast in the slow cooker as if it were beef stew. All the same ingredients just goose and not beef.

I give it to people and they think its beef stew.

I'm in Columbus and I'm going out in the morning, if we get any ill let you know and they are yours.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Goose breast is great food. Amazing that it can have a bad rep. Try making BBQ beef with goose in the slow cooker or oven. Shreds just like beef. Everybody loves it even the women at work(until you tell them). Smoked goose is great, slice thin when cold and tastes like beef tenderloin. Stew meat works really well. Never had goose that wasn’t excellent. Much better than duck to me.


----------



## pawcat

smoked over hickory.....yummy


----------



## bdawg

I would trade you if you were closer to me. I could really go for some walleye! I cook goose the same way I would a steak. Not much difference in taste or texture! Just don't overcook it in the frying pan! Last weekend, I cut the goose into bite size pieces, dunked it in olive oil, soy sauce, and balsamic vinegar. Cooked it on a big frying pan with some Montreal steak seasoning and sauteed some zucchini with it. Added that to some rice and it tasted like those Japanese Hibachi places where they cook the meal in front of you! We had a great home cooked meal that would cost $100 at the restaurant for 4 people!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Yes! I tell people that all the time, both ducks and geese
Their first statement is “ they are so greasy”
maybe a little if whole,
But I fillet the breast off and there is NO fat ,
COOK IT LIKE STEAK !


----------



## Bprice1031

I don't know how old your boys are, but take them out and introduce them to goose hunting. Once they're out there and see the birds coming into a spread and get to shoot at them, they'll be hooked. I know I was. They will figure out a way to cook their birds and enjoy them. To me the joy is watching the birds work and being able to harvest a few. I have smoked them, baked, fried, jerkied, crock potted, grilled and damn near every other thing to them. Everyone has different tastes, so it's going to depend on what they like. Personally cooking it as you would a steak on the grill to a medium is awesome. Also dicing the breast up and putting into your favorite stew recipe in place of beef is great. (Be sure to use some beef broth or bullion cubes.) Again this is just my opinion, but most importantly GET THEM TO THE FIELD, and enjoy your time together.


----------

